# The Outlaw Triathlon on the Telly



## Chris Hobson (Aug 21, 2017)

Coverage of the 2017 Outlaw Triathlon is to be televised on Channel 4 on Saturday September 2nd at 07:00. The event is condensed into an hour long program and I shall be watching intently in case I appear for a fiftieth of a second. In the unlikely event that anyone else wants to look out for me, I was race number 1158 and look a bit like Patrick Stewart.

Edited for schedule change:
Channel 4, Sunday September 3rd at 06:40


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2017)

Will try to watch, as I know other competitors and officials. Could you remind us on Fri 1st Sept, please?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 1, 2017)

Here then is your reminder that the Outlaw is to be on Channel 4 at 7am tomorrow. In addition to the details already mentioned, I was riding a lime green and white Planet X road bike. My cycling top was blue, white and pink and bears the legend "It's amazing what you can do on a bike" on the back and "Never stop pushing" on the front. My cycle helmet is white. My tri-suit is a black, white and blue Speedo. On the run I don't wear a hat and carry a High 5 drinks bottle in my left hand.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 2, 2017)

Argh. I got up specially to watch it and found out that it is on at 06:40 tomorrow. I don't know why it has moved, we double checked that we had the time right originally. Never mind, I'll just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 2, 2017)

That's good news for me, as it means I can watch tomorrow when I'm back home. Going to watch Sprint Triathlon Relays in Nottingham this afternoon, which is going to be televised on BBC1, I believe. Going to do a tourist parkrun, so must get my breakfast before friends get up.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2017)

Set to record


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 3, 2017)

I've watched it now and didn't manage to spot myself anywhere. Wife Liz was spotted on the sidelines of the bike section though.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry you didn't see yourself, but with about 1000 triathletes, not all could be featured.
I felt it was good coverage of the event. I was in same area - Victoria Embankment, suspension foot bridge etc in Nottingham- yesterday afternoon to watch Sprint Triathlon Relays, which was very well run for spectators. I didn't watch the mass participation triathlon in the morning, as I chose to do a parkrun, then walk round Attenborough Nature Reserve.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2017)

Just watched it Chris - BIG respect to you!


----------

